# CZ P-01 Markings question...



## J D

Just received my new P-01....There are no P-01 markings on the gun...The box says P-01,and the numbers on the box match the gun...It is definitely a P-01,and has the new mags w/ the rubber bases...The slide markings say CZ 75D compact...Just wondering...Also,how can you check the date of manufacture ?


----------



## unpecador

Can you post a picture? The slide should be stamped with CZ 75 P-01. There should be a two digit number stamped near the ejection port that indicates the year of manufacture.


----------



## literaltrance

unpecador said:


> Can you post a picture? The slide should be stamped with CZ 75 P-01. There should be a two digit number stamped near the ejection port that indicates the year of manufacture.


Yup.

Here you go if you'd like a clearer picture than CZ's website:










The only noticeable difference between the CZ 75D Compact and the P-01 aside from the rubber mag butts would be the frame fully covering the bottom of the slide when it is fully forward.

Assuming this is NOT a P-01, I am curious if this an error on the part of the dealer/sellerr or the manufacturer. Was it bought new-in-box? If yes, was the handgun coated and dripping two pints of cooking oil (CZ's are notorious for coming with more oil than a small Arab nation). I'm curious what the circumstances were when purchasing this thing.


----------



## J D

OK,here we go...I believe It's most definitely a P-01....I bought it brand new from Bud's....Came in a sealedbox.... inside the blue plastic case,2 mags,snap caps,mag loader,a screwdriver tool for breaking down gun as well,a hex wrench for the rear sight,bore brush,and a patch cleaner...gun was sealed in a clear plastic bag,packed with grease...all other extras came sealed in clear plastic,w/ grease as well...Here's the pics...


----------



## J D

Check this out guys...Found this on CZ website...

http://www.czub.cz/index.php?p=32&idp=1&ids=2&idz=7&lang=en


----------



## unpecador

J D said:


> I believe It's most definitely a P-01


Me too, congrats! :smt023


----------



## literaltrance

J D said:


> OK,here we go...I believe It's most definitely a P-01....I bought it brand new from Bud's....Came in a sealedbox.... inside the blue plastic case,2 mags,snap caps,mag loader,a screwdriver tool for breaking down gun as well,a hex wrench for the rear sight,bore brush,and a patch cleaner...gun was sealed in a clear plastic bag,packed with grease...all other extras came sealed in clear plastic,w/ grease as well...
> 
> Check this out guys...Found this on CZ website...
> 
> http://www.czub.cz/index.php?p=32&idp=1&ids=2&idz=7&lang=en


I guess you're right! Your description of the weapon's presentation (new-in-box and its accessories) is exactly what I had when I opened mine for the first time. I'm mildly curious if the P-01 stamp is newer or older, not that it really matters; they appear to be one and the same.

You might notice some machining marks on the internal surfaces of the slide. Pay no mind to this; as long as there are no burrs, the weapon has slick cycling. Do yourself a favor and:

-clean out all the excess lube (actually, I would clean it entirely, then re-lube it as you see fit)
-get to the range with this thing!!!

I'm curious to know what you think of it AFTER you use it. It's the most naturally pointing weapon I own, and I have a feeling you'll feel the same way. :smt023


----------



## J D

Just gave it a thorough de-greasing,and a good lube...I'm hitting the range first thing tomorrow morning....I'll post a report when I get back... Can't wait to check it out!... Thanks for everyones' help and input !


----------



## literaltrance

J D said:


> Just gave it a thorough de-greasing,and a good lube...I'm hitting the range first thing tomorrow morning....I'll post a report when I get back... Can't wait to check it out!... Thanks for everyones' help and input !


Oh, one more thing, and this is the ONLY thing I don't like about the P-01.

The aluminum frame doesn't seem to hold the finish as well as a steel one. I don't fault the finish or CZ for this as I'm beginning to see this on my P229 Equinox as well. I've come to the conclusion aluminum is not as stiff as steel, thus it is more susceptible to denting/scratching.

Short story is, if you want to preserve that finish, take greater care in what comes into contact with the frame.

Good luck tomorrow! :smt023


----------



## jek723

J D, the best thing you could do is to go back at the store where you bought that pistol and ask them about the discrepancy you noticed and also call CZ-USA customer service and ask them why is it no marking of CZ P-01 on the pistol but a CZ 75D? If it is a P-01, I assure you, you will love that pistol. I'm very happy with my CZ 75 P-01. It's very accurate and reliable. I replaced the plastic spring guide rod with a stainless rod. I ordered the stainless steel rod for $25.00 from Steve Bedair in Texas. I don't feel comfortable with that plastic rod. Take care, Jek


----------

